# Setting up Hostapd [Abandoned]

## truekaiser

Edit: changed out the card with an atheros one.

I am trying to get hostapd to work on the following wireless card. Using the 8812au driver from, http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/rtl8812au with these options. 

https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_Archer_T4UHoptions rtw_vht_enable=1 rtw_ht_enable=1 rtw_hwpwrp_detect=0

```
Bus 008 Device 002: ID 2357:0103

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x2357

  idProduct          0x0103

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 Realtek

  iProduct                2 802.11n NIC

  iSerial                 3 123456

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           53

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           5

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x85  EP 5 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0002

  (Bus Powered)

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

Hostapd config Stuff with * in front i set myself. The rest is from the default file.

```

*interface=wlp0s16f1u2

*driver=nl80211

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

*ssid="actest"

*country_code=US

*hw_mode=a

*channel=36

beacon_int=100

dtim_period=2

max_num_sta=255

rts_threshold=2347

fragm_threshold=2346

*macaddr_acl=0

*auth_algs=1

wmm_ac_bk_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_bk_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_bk_aifs=7

wmm_ac_bk_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_bk_acm=0

wmm_ac_be_aifs=3

wmm_ac_be_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_be_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_be_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_be_acm=0

wmm_ac_vi_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vi_cwmin=3

wmm_ac_vi_cwmax=4

wmm_ac_vi_txop_limit=94

wmm_ac_vi_acm=0

wmm_ac_vo_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmin=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmax=3

wmm_ac_vo_txop_limit=47

wmm_ac_vo_acm=0

*ieee80211n=1

*ht_capab=[HT40+][SHORT-GI-20][SHORT-GI-40][MAX-AMSDU-7935]

*ieee80211ac=1

vht_oper_chwidth=1

vht_oper_centr_freq_seg0_idx=42

vht_oper_centr_freq_seg1_idx=159

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1

*wpa=2

*wpa_passphrase=******************************************

*wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK WPA-PSK-SHA256

*wpa_pairwise=CCMP

*rsn_pairwise=CCMP

```

Hostapd errors out with this.

```
random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

ctrl_interface_group=0

rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device

nl80211: RFKILL status not available

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: interface wlp0s16f1u2 in phy phy2

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 8 iftype 3 (AP)

nl80211: Setup AP(wlp0s16f1u2) - device_ap_sme=1 use_monitor=1

nl80211: Enable Probe Request reporting nl_preq=0x1748a40

nl80211: Register frame type=0x40 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_PROBE_REQ) nl_handle=0x1748a40 match=

nl80211: Add own interface ifindex 8

nl80211: if_indices[16]: 8

phy: phy2

BSS count 1, BSSID mask 00:00:00:00:00:00 (0 bits)

wlp0s16f1u2: interface state UNINITIALIZED->COUNTRY_UPDATE

Previous country code US, new country code US

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=US

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 30 mBm

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 23 mBm

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 23 mBm (DFS)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 23 mBm (DFS)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 30 mBm

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 40 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=1 freq=2412 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=2 freq=2417 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=3 freq=2422 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=4 freq=2427 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=5 freq=2432 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=6 freq=2437 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=7 freq=2442 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=8 freq=2447 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=9 freq=2452 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=10 freq=2457 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=11 freq=2462 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=36 freq=5180 MHz max_tx_power=23 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=38 freq=5190 MHz max_tx_power=23 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=40 freq=5200 MHz max_tx_power=23 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=42 freq=5210 MHz max_tx_power=23 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=44 freq=5220 MHz max_tx_power=23 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=46 freq=5230 MHz max_tx_power=23 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=48 freq=5240 MHz max_tx_power=23 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=149 freq=5745 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=153 freq=5765 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=157 freq=5785 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=161 freq=5805 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=165 freq=5825 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=1 freq=2412 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=2 freq=2417 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=3 freq=2422 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=4 freq=2427 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=5 freq=2432 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=6 freq=2437 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=7 freq=2442 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=8 freq=2447 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=9 freq=2452 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=10 freq=2457 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=11 freq=2462 MHz max_tx_power=30 dBm

hw vht capab: 0x0, conf vht capab: 0x0

wlp0s16f1u2: interface state COUNTRY_UPDATE->HT_SCAN

Scan for neighboring BSSes prior to enabling 40 MHz channel

40 MHz affected channel range: [5170,5210] MHz

wlp0s16f1u2: nl80211: scan request

nl80211: Scan frequency 5180 MHz

nl80211: Scan frequency 5190 MHz

nl80211: Scan frequency 5200 MHz

nl80211: Scan frequency 5210 MHz

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

Interface initialization will be completed in a callback

ctrl_iface not configured!

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=8 ifname=wlp0s16f1u2 operstate=2 linkmode=0 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp0s16f1u2

wlp0s16f1u2: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp0s16f1u2: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

Unknown event 47

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp0s16f1u2

wlp0s16f1u2: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 5180 5190 5200 5210

wlp0s16f1u2: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

nl80211: Received scan results (5 BSSes)

HT40: control channel: 36  secondary channel: 40

Completing interface initialization

Mode: IEEE 802.11a  Channel: 36  Frequency: 5180 MHz

DFS 0 channels required radar detection

Could not set channel for kernel driver

Interface initialization failed

wlp0s16f1u2: interface state HT_SCAN->DISABLED

wlp0s16f1u2: AP-DISABLED

hostapd_interface_deinit_free(0x1748010)

hostapd_interface_deinit_free: num_bss=1 conf->num_bss=1

hostapd_interface_deinit(0x1748010)

wlp0s16f1u2: interface state DISABLED->DISABLED

hostapd_bss_deinit: deinit bss wlp0s16f1u2

wlp0s16f1u2: Deauthenticate all stations

nl80211: sta_remove -> DEL_STATION wlp0s16f1u2 ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff --> -22 (Invalid argument)

wlp0s16f1u2: AP-DISABLED

hostapd_cleanup(hapd=0x174bb80 (wlp0s16f1u2))

hostapd_free_hapd_data: Interface wlp0s16f1u2 wasn't started

hostapd_interface_deinit_free: driver=0x4edd80 drv_priv=0x174ca60 -> hapd_deinit

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp0s16f1u2 disabled_11b_rates=0

nl80211: Disable Probe Request reporting nl_preq=0x8888888889fc02c9

nl80211: Remove monitor interface: refcount=0

nl80211: Remove beacon (ifindex=8)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=8 linkmode=0 (kernel-control), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 8 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Teardown AP(wlp0s16f1u2) - device_ap_sme=1 use_monitor=1

hostapd_interface_free(0x1748010)

hostapd_interface_free: free hapd 0x174bb80

hostapd_cleanup_iface(0x1748010)

hostapd_cleanup_iface_partial(0x1748010)

hostapd_cleanup_iface: free iface=0x1748010

```

And iw list

```
Wiphy phy2

   max # scan SSIDs: 9

   max scan IEs length: 2304 bytes

   Retry short limit: 7

   Retry long limit: 4

   Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

   Supported Ciphers:

      * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

      * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

      * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

      * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

   Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

   Supported interface modes:

       * IBSS

       * managed

       * AP

       * monitor

       * P2P-client

       * P2P-GO

   Band 1:

      Capabilities: 0x1862

         HT20/HT40

         Static SM Power Save

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

      Bitrates (non-HT):

         * 1.0 Mbps

         * 2.0 Mbps

         * 5.5 Mbps

         * 11.0 Mbps

         * 6.0 Mbps

         * 9.0 Mbps

         * 12.0 Mbps

         * 18.0 Mbps

         * 24.0 Mbps

         * 36.0 Mbps

         * 48.0 Mbps

         * 54.0 Mbps

      Frequencies:

         * 2412 MHz [1] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2417 MHz [2] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2422 MHz [3] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2427 MHz [4] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2432 MHz [5] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2437 MHz [6] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2442 MHz [7] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2447 MHz [8] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2452 MHz [9] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2457 MHz [10] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2462 MHz [11] (30.0 dBm)

         * 2467 MHz [12] (disabled)

         * 2472 MHz [13] (disabled)

         * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

   Band 2:

      Capabilities: 0x1862

         HT20/HT40

         Static SM Power Save

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

      HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

      Bitrates (non-HT):

         * 6.0 Mbps

         * 9.0 Mbps

         * 12.0 Mbps

         * 18.0 Mbps

         * 24.0 Mbps

         * 36.0 Mbps

         * 48.0 Mbps

         * 54.0 Mbps

      Frequencies:

         * 5170 MHz [34] (disabled)

         * 5180 MHz [36] (23.0 dBm)

         * 5190 MHz [38] (23.0 dBm)

         * 5200 MHz [40] (23.0 dBm)

         * 5210 MHz [42] (23.0 dBm)

         * 5220 MHz [44] (23.0 dBm)

         * 5230 MHz [46] (23.0 dBm)

         * 5240 MHz [48] (23.0 dBm)

         * 5260 MHz [52] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5280 MHz [56] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5300 MHz [60] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5320 MHz [64] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5500 MHz [100] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5520 MHz [104] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5540 MHz [108] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5560 MHz [112] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5580 MHz [116] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5600 MHz [120] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5620 MHz [124] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5640 MHz [128] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5660 MHz [132] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5680 MHz [136] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5700 MHz [140] (23.0 dBm) (radar detection)

           DFS state: usable (for 2719 sec)

           DFS CAC time: 60000 ms

         * 5745 MHz [149] (30.0 dBm)

         * 5765 MHz [153] (30.0 dBm)

         * 5785 MHz [157] (30.0 dBm)

         * 5805 MHz [161] (30.0 dBm)

         * 5825 MHz [165] (30.0 dBm)

         * 5920 MHz [184] (disabled)

         * 5940 MHz [188] (disabled)

         * 5960 MHz [192] (disabled)

         * 5980 MHz [196] (disabled)

         * 6000 MHz [200] (disabled)

         * 6020 MHz [204] (disabled)

         * 6040 MHz [208] (disabled)

         * 6060 MHz [212] (disabled)

         * 6080 MHz [216] (disabled)

   Supported commands:

       * new_interface

       * set_interface

       * new_key

       * start_ap

       * new_station

       * set_bss

       * join_ibss

       * set_pmksa

       * del_pmksa

       * flush_pmksa

       * remain_on_channel

       * frame

       * set_channel

       * connect

       * disconnect

   Supported TX frame types:

       * IBSS: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * managed: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * AP: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * P2P-client: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

       * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

   Supported RX frame types:

       * IBSS: 0xd0

       * managed: 0x40 0xd0

       * AP: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

       * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

       * P2P-client: 0x40 0xd0

       * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

   software interface modes (can always be added):

       * monitor

   interface combinations are not supported

   Device supports scan flush.

```

Last edited by truekaiser on Thu May 19, 2016 1:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    Supported interface modes:
> 
> ...

 

truekaiser ... the first thing I notice is that this particular driver doesn't report it supporting 'AP/VLAN' and this would be needed for a monitor (use_monitor=1). I suspect this is why it reports that it can't set the channel. I might get a better idea if you pastebin'd the following:

```
hostapd -dtB /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
```

best ... khay

----------

## truekaiser

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *truekaiser wrote:*   
> 
> ```
>    Supported interface modes:
> 
> ...

 

here you go.

```
1463240658.491349: random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

1463240658.491461: Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

1463240658.492257: ctrl_interface_group=0

1463240658.493783: rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device

1463240658.493800: nl80211: RFKILL status not available

1463240658.494091: nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

1463240658.494108: nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

1463240658.494120: nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

1463240658.494127: nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

1463240658.494240: nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

1463240658.494272: nl80211: interface wlp0s16f1u2 in phy phy2

1463240658.494308: nl80211: Set mode ifindex 8 iftype 3 (AP)

1463240658.494359: nl80211: Setup AP(wlp0s16f1u2) - device_ap_sme=1 use_monitor=1

1463240658.494387: nl80211: Enable Probe Request reporting nl_preq=0x203ba40

1463240658.494396: nl80211: Register frame type=0x40 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_PROBE_REQ) nl_handle=0x203ba40 match=

1463240658.494960: nl80211: Add own interface ifindex 8

1463240658.494977: nl80211: if_indices[16]: 8

1463240658.495012: phy: phy2

1463240658.495026: BSS count 1, BSSID mask 00:00:00:00:00:00 (0 bits)

1463240658.495122: wlp0s16f1u2: interface state UNINITIALIZED->COUNTRY_UPDATE

1463240658.495205: Previous country code US, new country code US

1463240658.495586: nl80211: Regulatory information - country=US

1463240658.495601: nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 30 mBm

1463240658.495617: nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 23 mBm

1463240658.495633: nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 23 mBm (DFS)

1463240658.495648: nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 23 mBm (DFS)

1463240658.495662: nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 30 mBm

1463240658.495675: nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 40 mBm

1463240658.495733: nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

1463240658.495749: hw vht capab: 0x0, conf vht capab: 0x0

1463240658.495761: wlp0s16f1u2: interface state COUNTRY_UPDATE->HT_SCAN

1463240658.495772: Scan for neighboring BSSes prior to enabling 40 MHz channel

1463240658.495783: 40 MHz affected channel range: [5170,5210] MHz

1463240658.495803: wlp0s16f1u2: nl80211: scan request

1463240658.495873: Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

1463240658.495891: Interface initialization will be completed in a callback

1463240658.495902: ctrl_iface not configured!

```

That's interesting because it says it supports Ap mode in that list and in supported RX frame types it has this.

```
* AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 
```

I am just scratching my head because others have reported being able to set up AP's with this chip and i want to set up an AC ap.

----------

## truekaiser

I forgot to add.

```
config_enp1s0="dhcp"

#brctl_br0="setfd 0

#sethello 2

#stp on"

#bridge_br0="wlp0s16f1u2 enp1s0"

#config_enp1s0="null"

#config_wlp0s16f1u2="null" #address needed for hostapd

#config_br0="dhcp"

#rc_net_br0_need="net.enp1s0 net.wlp0s16f1u2"

#needed for hostapd

modules_wlp0s16f1u2="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp0s16f1u2="192.168.0.2/24"

channel_wlp0s16f1u2="1"

essid_wlp0s16f1u2="test"

mode_wlp0s16f1u2="master"

```

The ultimate goal here is to have the system act as a wireless access point to my existing router, not replace it. So I want it as a plain bridge to pass dhcp over to the connecting clients. As well as the system acting as a nas point.

Should i also post a kernel config? I configured it to this https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AC1200_Wireless_Adapters

----------

